# my dell optiplex 9010 win10 wont boot up as it used to



## truffie (Sep 15, 2019)

i wanted to restart it and when i booted it up again it would suddenly either take so long to load or it comes up with the message "invalid configuration information - please run setup program
time of day not set, to continue press f1 key
to change setup option press f2 key
to run onboard diagnosis press f5 key"
when i try pressing any of the buttons nothing happens, its like it doesnt think my keyboard is plugged in at all


----------



## truffie (Sep 15, 2019)

sorry, i had just posted this after waiting 20 minutes for it to boot up, and it finally went to my login screen, im in now. to whoever is reading this may you provide any tips on fixing this to make it faster?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Change your CMOS battery......the date/time popup is the indicator of that.


----------



## truffie (Sep 15, 2019)

bassfisher6522 said:


> Change your CMOS battery......the date/time popup is the indicator of that.


alright thanks for the advice. I'm currently in my computer and my 2nd disk is always at 100% now, would that also be another indicator?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

truffie said:


> I'm currently in my computer and my 2nd disk is always at 100% now,


Not sure what you're trying to say. There's no other indicator. When it's constantly saying to run the time and day setup it at bootup......it''s a dying CMOS battery. You have to replace it. I've ran into this issue plenty of times on Dell PC's.


----------



## truffie (Sep 15, 2019)

bassfisher6522 said:


> Not sure what you're trying to say. There's no other indicator. When it's constantly saying to run the time and day setup it at bootup......it''s a dying CMOS battery. You have to replace it. I've ran into this issue plenty of times on Dell PC's.


i see, i opened up the computer and i cant find any cmos battery and i dont really have a clue where itd be located in the first place.. heres an image


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

All mobo's have them. What is your service tab number for your Dell? It's more than likely under you GPU.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

It's at the 6:14 minute mark.


----------



## truffie (Sep 15, 2019)

bassfisher6522 said:


> All mobo's have them. What is your service tab number for your Dell? It's more than likely under you GPU.


ohh, i see. how do i take out the gpu? i already unscrewed the two on the side but how do i get it out of the slot?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

In the video....so see the blue PCIe slot....at the end of that slot, there's a piece that sticks out on the end. Push that down and it releases the GPU and you just lift it out.


----------



## truffie (Sep 15, 2019)

bassfisher6522 said:


> In the video....so see the blue PCIe slot....at the end of that slot, there's a piece that sticks out on the end. Push that down and it releases the GPU and you just lift it out.


mine seems to be more of a blue lever thing that doesnt stay down when i push on it.. i even triedkeeping it pushed down while kind of trying to pull out the card but it wont budge. do you think id be better off taking it to a repair centre? i appreciate the help btw thanks (-:


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Some push down and others you push out. You will feel it release.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

As stated in post #7, the nickel-size *CR2032* CMOS battery is located underneath the graphics card.
The graphics card does need to be removed first before removing/replacing the battery.

The plastic lever needs to be moved *sideways* to disengage from the graphics card.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## truffie (Sep 15, 2019)

bassfisher6522 said:


> Some push down and others you push out. You will feel it release.


i finally figured it out, i got a new cmos battery placed in and it no longer shows the message about the time of date!

my only problem now is it still takes forever to boot up, ive currently been waiting for it to boot up for about 5 minutes now, any ways to fix this?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

truffie said:


> i finally figured it out, i got a new cmos battery placed in and it no longer shows the message about the time of date!


Awesome!



truffie said:


> my only problem now is it still takes forever to boot up, ive currently been waiting for it to boot up for about 5 minutes now, any ways to fix this?


What version of windows are you running?


----------



## truffie (Sep 15, 2019)

bassfisher6522 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> What version of windows are you running?


windows 10.
also, it finally boot up, and one other problem is that it is now not reading my D: hard drive, it wont respond when i try opening it, and it isnt readingmy display adaptor in device manager

edit: i should also add for some reason it wont let me turn off nor restart my computer through the windows key, im forced to use the power button, and when i attempted doing a system restore nothing would happen


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

What is this D drive?


----------

